# American Ambulance (Fresno)



## luke_31 (Oct 11, 2011)

Got an interview coming up and was wondering what people here know about them?  Pay, morale, how busy shifts are, what the interview consists of.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 11, 2011)

Try this?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6r9NLsZ3CY[/YOUTUBE]

I hear that you have to sing this song once hired.


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for the vid.  Already browsed their web site.


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't hang with those Ambulances


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 24, 2015)

i know this is a dated thread but any updates on the company? 

https://americanamb.candidatecare.jobs/job_positions/preview/7289


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Sep 26, 2015)

The flyer is accurate. I have several friends who work there and love it. According to them, the only reason they had turnover is because there were a lot of people who got picked up by fire departments or law enforcement. You start out in their "metro" division and work 12 hour shifts within the city of Fresno. After you get seniority, you can bid to a 24 hour shift in an outlying station in Fresno County or in Kings County which they also cover but use the same protocols. (Fresno, Kings, Madera, and Tulare counties form the "CCEMSA" region and all have the same protocols.) They are busy but their equipment is nice. They have an active internal CQI process and have high standards. As far as the area goes, many people are reluctant to move because it is Fresno. Clovis, the next city over from Fresno is nice, clean, safe, and reasonably priced.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2015)

Thats almost good enough to make me consider california. Not quite, but almost.  I like my guns too much


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I like my guns too much



And thats the main reason on why I want to move out of CA haha.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> And thats the main reason on why I want to move out of CA haha.


Come play in Texas lol.  I'll guide you along


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Come play in Texas lol.  I'll guide you along



When I was in Arizona not to long ago I was in a gun shop just looking around and I forgot theres no 10 day wait in AZ. I asked the guy at the counter how long the wait is for rifles, shotguns, and pistols. His reply was "the wait is how long it takes me to get it off the shelf and hand it over to you". I laughed, I forgot that not every state is as screwed up as CA.


----------



## NPO (Sep 28, 2015)

American just lost a handful (30ish if I remember correctly) of medics because they made a big decision that showed the senior medics that there was no loyalty towards senior employees. Its a great company, but from what I've heard they dont take care of their lifers.


----------

